# PETCO from grooming???



## Timmy's Parents (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,
We live in NY (Long Island)... we are interested in going to Petco for his grooming. They have a puppy works package for $20.00 until they are 6months old. 

Any good/bad experiences?



Thank you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We've just had a member try Petco grooming:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=petco+grooming


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

What kind of dryer do they use? There is a thread a few threads down about cage dryers.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo's sisters' owner takes them to petco for grooming and they do a decent job... but they hand blow-dry them.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't take Perri there. We've had discussions on Petco/Petsmart grooming before, and while a handful of people have had good experiences, it seems like the majority did not. Also, those chain places typically have a high employee turnaround, and I think it's important for the dog to be used to one groomer to minimize stress. It's also good for the groomer to know the dog and it's general personality/quirks/dislikes. I'd suggest a private grooming practice. Go around and check out a few places, interview the groomers, make sure it's okay to stay for the first grooming and cuts if you want, ect... A good way to get recs for places is to ask some dog people who value their dog as much as you do. I know a lady who has a Yorkie that means as much to her as Perri does to me, and she recommended Perri's groomer. I knew she had to be good before I even met her, bc I knew this lady wouldn't take her dog to just anyone! Good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just noticed in another thread Timmy is only three months old. He's to young to go to the groomer's anyway. Puppies need to finish the complete cycle of shots plus an extra two weeks for full immunity. Timmy will be about 4&1/2 months old before it's safe to take him to pet stores, groomers, for walks in public places, etc. The risk of parvo is very great for a puppy his age.

We just had a story on the local news here about that. A family lost their Pomeranian puppies that way. They were interviewed and said the puppies had three out of the four shots when they got parvo. They thought they were protected.

This is another reason why you've got to find a good vet! He or she would have told you that.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

I dunno... I've heard mixed comments about Petco. Once when I was thinking of taking Roxy there for her grooming, right when we walked in, these two employees there weren't paying attention to the poor dog and he jumped off the grooming table (with the collar and leash still attached to the hook there) and he looked like he hung himself! Luckily I said, "OH MY GOD!" and the girls turned and noticed what happened. Luckily the dog was okay, but I'd be damned to let Roxy go through something like that. Talk about careless! I walked straight out of there right after that. No grooming for her there, no way, nah uh. lol.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> I just noticed in another thread Timmy is only three months old. He's to young to go to the groomer's anyway. Puppies need to finish the complete cycle of shots plus an extra two weeks for full immunity. Timmy will be about 4&1/2 months old before it's safe to take him to pet stores, groomers, for walks in public places, etc. The risk of parvo is very great for a puppy his age.
> 
> We just had a story on the local news here about that. A family lost their Pomeranian puppies that way. They were interviewed and said the puppies had three out of the four shots when they got parvo. They thought they were protected.
> 
> This is another reason why you've got to find a good vet! He or she would have told you that.[/B]


She is soo right!
Besides, it's really the groomer you need to know about. Also the bather. Personally I don't like to let anyone unless I know and trust them bathe my dogs. So that means me or the groomer.
Petco has a bather but I don't allow him to bathe her. Idon't want the bath experience to be bad or it will be hard to give her one myself. Also my groomer happens to work there.He went back after leaving for another place to work. I haven't got a private chance to ask him why.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I just noticed in another thread Timmy is only three months old. He's to young to go to the groomer's anyway. Puppies need to finish the complete cycle of shots plus an extra two weeks for full immunity. Timmy will be about 4&1/2 months old before it's safe to take him to pet stores, groomers, for walks in public places, etc. The risk of parvo is very great for a puppy his age.
> 
> We just had a story on the local news here about that. A family lost their Pomeranian puppies that way. They were interviewed and said the puppies had three out of the four shots when they got parvo. They thought they were protected.
> 
> This is another reason why you've got to find a good vet! He or she would have told you that.[/B]


I agree with Marj (above).

About Petco--I don't know...I prefer to get to know the groomer before I take Ollie anywhere. I mean, for a full grooming. And his first few groomings EVER I made sure I 1) knew the place well 2) let him stay for the shortest time possible (like 45 min to an hour) and made sure there was no cage waiting time between clients and NO cage dryer--hand dry only. I don't think you'd get all of those things at Petco/Petsmart. I did have Ollie fully groomed once at Petco but I got to know the lady first and only left him start to finish in about an hour and and no cage dryer.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

blah blah blah. i'm the "bad person" on this topic. you won't know until you try your particular petco. you can have bad grooming experiences at fancy-schmancy hoity-toity expensive groomers, and you can have good experiences at "it's a chain, they have high turnover, they must be bad!" groomers. and vice versa. i've had the worst haircut and color of MY life at a salon i paid way too much money for, and conversely, have had found great stylists plugging away at supercuts-type places. 
talk to people who are leaving the grooming area of that store, ask them about their experiences, good and bad. that's the only true way to find actual opinions on a particular grooming facility. while the buttercup has been groomed at petsmarts for at least 5 of her almost-7 years, and we had great experiences, there are certain petsmarts i wont take her to. 
as with anything else, it depends on the groomers in each particular shop, how well they "know" a maltese should look, and of course, how their clients like/dislike them. 
it's quite silly to make a blanket statement such as "all petco/petsmart chain groom shops are bad, i wouldn't go there" unless you in fact, have BEEN to ALL petco/petsmart groom shops. 
JMHO.

ann marie and the "just trying to represent both sides of the story, folks" buttercup


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

> blah blah blah. i'm the "bad person" on this topic. you won't know until you try your particular petco. you can have bad grooming experiences at fancy-schmancy hoity-toity expensive groomers, and you can have good experiences at "it's a chain, they have high turnover, they must be bad!" groomers. and vice versa. i've had the worst haircut and color of MY life at a salon i paid way too much money for, and conversely, have had found great stylists plugging away at supercuts-type places.
> talk to people who are leaving the grooming area of that store, ask them about their experiences, good and bad. that's the only true way to find actual opinions on a particular grooming facility. while the buttercup has been groomed at petsmarts for at least 5 of her almost-7 years, and we had great experiences, there are certain petsmarts i wont take her to.
> as with anything else, it depends on the groomers in each particular shop, how well they "know" a maltese should look, and of course, how their clients like/dislike them.
> it's quite silly to make a blanket statement such as "all petco/petsmart chain groom shops are bad, i wouldn't go there" unless you in fact, have BEEN to ALL petco/petsmart groom shops.
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth. A lot of people hate petsmart grooming or have horror stories, but I have found a woman who does a wonderful job on Tippi. I imagine it would be the same way with Petco.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I can't comment about your particular Petco, but I love our local Petsmart. It's gotten rave reviews from several people I know. They've gotten iWinnie n and out in less than 90 min and there's a big window for viewing. The grromer gave me exactly what I asked for for and Winnie seemed relaxed when I picked her up. I _have_ heard some not so pleasant stories about little private establishments in our town, so again, you can't judge the "chain stores" all bad vz the smaller businesses.


----------

